# Locais mais quentes e mais frios do Planeta



## ferreira5 (9 Dez 2011 às 14:00)

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Mundo/MundoInsolito/Interior.aspx?content_id=2174643


----------



## Sanxito (9 Dez 2011 às 15:29)

ferreira5 disse:


> http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Mundo/MundoInsolito/Interior.aspx?content_id=2174643



por 15000 euros fazia umas férias de sonho (Geladinhas).
Acho que era uma experiência para a vida...


----------

